# My macbook pro wont start up?



## harries123 (Feb 20, 2010)

After turning on my macbook pro for only the second time it will not start up properly. It will only display the loading screen with the apple logo and the loading wheel icon. After i bought it i installed Microsoft office and t-mobile mobile broadband which both worked fine. I also tried to set up an external hardrive but it would not open the installation program. Because of this i then shutdown the macbook and unplugged the hard-drive. The day after i turned it on for the second time only for this problem to occur!
Please help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it is that new, you should take it back to Apple, as it'll be free. They should also help you set up everything so that when you leave the store, you are ready to go.


----------



## harries123 (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

